# I cant believe I am saying this but...



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

COME ON UTES!!!! Dont fall apart now!


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

They're in a ball game! As a Cougar fan, I'm rooting for them will all I've got. Go Utes tonight!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> COME ON UTES!!!! Dont fall apart now!


I agree, I want them to win for the conference. BRIAN JOHNSON SUCKS! This is the third game in row he's had more than two turnovers and he should have had another one intercepted. Ute fans are on crack if they think the Utes are even in the same league as the cougars! Their offense is not that impressive at all!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Holy SHIZ!!!! I cant believe he got that pass off....


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

**** it


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> **** it


Yes sir...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

utahutes are in trouble. And that sucks.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

LETS DO THIS>>>>COME ON


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

This is intense!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I DONT BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

NOW HOLD THEM!!!!!!!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Tied it up! Way to go utahutes!


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

What a game! Go Utes! Lookin' like overtime, baby!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

This is starting to look like a holy war game! But opposite :mrgreen:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Hold them, we need this for as crappy as they are playing...


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Louis, Louis!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

When I was listening on the radio I was pulling for the utes for the first time ever. Probably because this is the first time I have ever had a vested interest in the little bastards, then I turned on the tv and saw all the fans, now I am having a hard time cheering for them. I don't like them, they have made this season more interesting, that's all... Crazy.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

OSU is kicking themselves over the three muffed extra point/conversions right about now.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

This is it.... up to the kicker


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

I can't believe it. They're gonna do it! Sakoda will hit this chip shot!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I cant watch!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Start playing utahman. Great job utahutes.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Holy CRAP!!! That was a fun game to watch.. Too bad the U only showed up in the last few minutes but hey, thats all that matters.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

YES !!!!!!!!!!! that was sweet.... even though i am the first to admit they played like crap


GO UTES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :lol:


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

What a game! Nice job Utes! Sakoda for President!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

i WILL BE THE SECOND TO ADMIT THAT THE UTES PLAYED LIKE CRAP


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

And #10 South Florida lost tonight, leaving at least one spot utahutes can move up in the polls. Good for them.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> OSU is kicking themselves over the three muffed extra point/conversions right about now.


+ 1000000 on this not to mention the pass interference...


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Can you believe that drive and it came just when your ready to have Brian Johnson go out with another season ending injury.

D holds and the best D1 kicker finishes it off in regulation.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

WOOOOHOOOOOO 6-0 BABY *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* -()/- -()/- -()/-


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

They have some major adjustments to make, they cannot play like they played tonight if they want to keep this going.... that was a squeaker...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Props Utes! That was a big one! Amazing where that offense had been for two quarters.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I just want all the Utes to take a second to notice how cordial the Coug fans are being. We are a classy bunch I tell ya!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yet another testament about what happens when teams play the "prevent" defense.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Yet another testament about what happens when teams play the "prevent" defense.


As my old man says It prevents you from winning.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> I just want all the Utes to take a second to notice how cordial the Coug fans are being. We are a classy bunch I tell ya!


Thanks, but you should know, not all UTE fans are drunken slobs.... Most are but not all... :lol:

Go UTES!!!


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I can't wait for an undefeated red and blue to meet to determine BCS entry or possible championship implications.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> I just want all the Utes to take a second to notice how cordial the Coug fans are being. We are a classy bunch I tell ya!


I think both Ute and Cougar fans are rooting for the same thing. A huge national showdown where the winner of the holy war gets to play in the BCS. At this point it looks like bolth teams could be in the top 10. Has that ever happened before? Now cougars and utes beat the teams you should and don't lose to TCU!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

I must say that was a heck of an ending. Brian Johnson made my point for me though. Why in the heck can he play like he did that last drive and in the two minute offense and look outstanding and then for a couple of quarters look like crap. Their defense was stout as always, however, their offense has some issues. I could not be happier for the conference though. I thought they were going to give the game away with such a horrible second half but they found a way to win and that's awesome. In every game this year they have only played a good half. I don't understand. As I've always said if they could play good a complete game I think they would be blowing out people as BYU is. I know it's a long way away but I can't freaking wait for the rivalry game! I have never cheered for the Utes so hard, I feel sick now!


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > I just want all the Utes to take a second to notice how cordial the Coug fans are being. We are a classy bunch I tell ya!
> ...


+1


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

HELL YEAH!!! I just barely saw the score. Unfortunately I wasn't able to watch. Sounds like an awesome game though. I wish they would hurry up and show the highlights on SportsCenter!!!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Is it just me or does it seem like the offense tries to get to tricky and a little to cute for their own good? That last drive they quit messing around and had good play calls and we saw what the results were. I'm not sold on their offensive coordinator. Ludwig needs to go. Man I sound like a freaking Ute fan now. Not impressed with the play calling at all though. Whatever happened to half time adjustments?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> I have never cheered for the Utes so hard, I feel sick now!


Me too. Between the VP debate and cheering for the utahutes, I feel dirty, like I need a shower. That aside - tonight isn't about Cougars vs. utahutes. It is about the utahutes playing good enough to win the game against a solid opponent. Good for them. In fact, it deserves to be capitalized -

Great job Utah Utes! Good for you! This is your night.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Like i said, i hope they make some adjustments and keep up the intensity... they (BYU and U) still have a lot of ball ahead of them and anything can happen... I, like most, want this to come down to the last game and if they make correction it can....

good luck to BYU tomorrow..... i doubt they will need it.....


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> I can't wait for an undefeated red and blue to meet to determine BCS entry or possible championship implications.


Wait a minute. I'm not buying that from you. I think you forgot one of these :roll: .

Ugly game but a great win for the Utes. I feel dirty for actually cheering for them.

Shane


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Great game! I felt very confused tonight as I actually felt a desire to see the Utes win swelling up in me. At first I felt guilty but then I envisioned that many of my brothers in blue must be pulling for Utah as well. This is a great year of football and the pac-10 ain't got nothin' on the Mountain West!


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Comrade Duck said:


> Wait a minute. I'm not buying that from you. I think you forgot one of these :roll: .
> 
> Ugly game but a great win for the Utes. I feel dirty for actually cheering for them.
> 
> Shane


The way that game ended was proof that nearly anything CAN happen, both teams are a heartbeat away from the BCS. BYU is the only one with a realistic shot at the champ game, although I really don't see it happening without the top 5 teams dropping at least one. \

Could happen though. :?:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

First team to be bowl eligible... and even though it happened against the Beavs... its awesome for them. I was there... and it was incredible. A friend of mine has pictures I took from down on the field so when she emails them to me, I'll post em up. Never thought I'd cheer against the Pac 10 but last night... just couldn't help it. That was INTENSE!!! :lol:


----------

